# KNOLS



## Simon Harris (Sep 25, 2008)

Having recently published one book on Catalonia and now starting on another on Spanish Football. I'm finding Google Knols a great way of publishing 'work in progress'. I've published a few here: Knol: a unit of knowledge#

Perhaps we could start a Knol exchange or something, where we reviewed and commented on each other's Knols. Let me know what you think.


----------

